# Boat Trade-In



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

I hace a 21 foot tracker tundra that is a one of a kind. Its made out of one piece aluminum that is put into a mold and then exploded into form out of c4. This boat is one solid piece with no weld or cracks in it. Has a 225 merc and a 9.9 kicked for trolling deep-v. Im looking to trade it in for a boat down here because i have fallen in love with the boats that i can walk around the whole thing. It has close to 40 hours maybe alittle more. Could i possibly trade this in and get a boat or will i have to throw some money down to? Its 50 grand new. dont have any pics but if you good tracker tundra 21 foot it will show up.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=80702
here is a link 

could i get a good trade in value for this. Looking for a bay boat that can take the waves but drifft over shallow waters


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I am a dealer at Harbor View Marine. I have a nice line of bay boats. We do trades and consignment .


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

A had a good friend,that use to work for Harbour View..Or May still work for them, They were good people to deal with.. Take your boat to them and see what happens...Theres no harm in talking,you might walk out in a better deal..Plus its coming spring this is when everyone wants a boat..


----------



## davetnrmm103 (May 23, 2012)

Your tundra is light weight and shallow enough to fish the flats. Also should handle as rough of water as a comperable length bay boat.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

If you are wanting another boat then I would put your boat for sale on craigslist and here on the fishing forum. I've sold two boats on Craigslist and one boat on the forum in the last two years. You never know who will see it. A guy from Missouri bought my Pathfinder. He saw it here on the forum, came down here and paid for it , and then trailored it back to Mizzou.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Might try the site listed on this forum as well. I had my Parker listed with them and it sold pretty quick.


----------

